# Need some education on aurora Thunderjet wheels/tires/axles



## AFXNEWB (Jan 18, 2011)

OK, I'm new to thunderjets and have found that the bug bites hard. However info about axles/tries/wheels is spread out and really hard to find especially concerning "era" modifications. That is mods done during their heyday. Here's what I got and the info I need.

#1
Porsche 904 on a solid rivet chassis: has what appears to be screw-on or spin on wheels, they are larger than standard, aluminum, have jam nuts on the axles and the tires look like there either molded on or slipped on the wheel while it's off the axles. What are these? Are replacement tires still available?

#2
Ford GT solid rivet chassis. Looks to be all original. What tires do you folks recommend to actually run this car w/o changing axles etc.

#3 Lola Gt solid rivet chassis. much wider than stock rims, spongy tires. I like the looks, the car's already been modified with an independent front end. I figure since it's modified I will run this one too - What rims do you folks recommend - and do I need tools like a press to change these out?
Thanks!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

#1, the original Auto World sold AJs wheels and tires that you describe with foam tires glued on or you could use slip on silicone tires as wellif your tires are foam and dried out, soak them in lighter fluid or naptha for awhile and the glue will dissolve. there are still Auto World or similar identical wheel sets available in some hobby shops. 
#2 replace existing wheels with some from a current Auto World release type t-jet. this is equivelant to the Tuff Ones wheels that were popular in the original Aurora t-jet series'. 
#3, if you are going to be changing wheels and pressing new ones on a whell press and a removal tool are essential. chek your favorite hobby store or online. there are many good ones and someone will make a specific recommendation before long! 
welcome back


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dont forget that MEV makes a great chrome substitute similar to the Tuff Ones rims. The chromies are injection molded.

They have a thin flange to accomodate pudgier tires and the plating looks great.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Dont forget that MEV makes a great chrome substitute similar to the Tuff Ones rims. The chromies are injection molded.
> 
> They have a thin flange to accomodate pudgier tires and the plating looks great.


MEV wheels :thumbsup::thumbsup: Vincent wheels have a wide selection of wheels http://shop.ebay.com/vincent-wheels/m.html

Vincent Wheels: vincent-wheels.de

P.S. Their tires leave something to be disired.


----------

